# Interner USB-Anschluss - Y-Adapter



## Conqi (13. Februar 2012)

Ich hab an meinem Mainboard (G41M-P26) 2 interne Anschlüsse für USB-Geräte (diese 10 Pin-Dinger) und beide sind belegt für die 4 Front USB-Anschlüsse des BitFenix Shinobi. Jetzt möchte ich jedoch meinen Kartenleser auch noch anschließen, hab aber natürlich keine Anschlüsse mehr frei. Gibt es Y-Kabel für interne USB-Anschlüsse oder Adapter von "normalem" USB zu internem USB (Ich hab noch eine PCI-Karte mit USB-Anschluss innen)? Ich hab dazu einfach nix brauchbares gefunden. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2012)

Ich würde die PCI Karte einbauen und dan daran anschließen, sofern die Steckkarte intern den 9pin Stecker aufgelötet hat.

MfG Chris


----------



## Conqi (13. Februar 2012)

Sorry hab das wohl falsch ausgedrückt, die Karte hat einen normalen USB-Anschluss innen, keinen 9-Pin, ansonsten hätte ich das schon vorher gemacht.


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2012)

Also ic hwüsste nichts von Y Kabeln auf USB Basis, ich würde mir eine USB Karte kaufen die über einen internen USB Anschluss verfügt.

MfG Chris


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2012)

NZXT IU01 USB Hub intern, USB 2.0 | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab es nirgendwo billiger gefunden, aber es gab da mal was vom Chinesen, wobei das in etwa gleich viel kosten dürfte.


----------



## Conqi (13. Februar 2012)

So etwas in der Art ist ja schon super, nur für den Preis ists an sich unsinnig, da krieg ich ja 3 externe Kartenleser für. Trotzdem danke dafür.
Gibts keine Adapter von USB zu 9Pin (wahrscheinlich wohl nur andersherum)? Ansonsten werd ich wohl einfach nen billigen externen nehmen, so oft brauch ich den Kartenleser nun auch nicht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Februar 2012)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> So etwas in der Art ist ja schon super, nur für den Preis ists an sich unsinnig, da krieg ich ja 3 externe Kartenleser für. Trotzdem danke dafür.
> Gibts keine Adapter von USB zu 9Pin (wahrscheinlich wohl nur andersherum)? Ansonsten werd ich wohl einfach nen billigen externen nehmen, so oft brauch ich den Kartenleser nun auch nicht.


 
Sowas?
Akasa Externes zu Internes USB Kabel 40 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Conqi (14. Februar 2012)

Genau sowas such ich, danke

Dann eben noch ein Kabel mehr im PC hängen.


----------

